# best price for aluminum flat bed for F250 8'



## Pa Teeny (Sep 15, 2006)

I just called and got a price for an aluminum flat bed for my truck as fender wells are starting to rust out. Not spending money on puddy and paint. I was told $1,900 for the bed and another $450 to install on my truck from Martin's Welding in Martinsburg, pa. Has anyone seen a better deal or should I do Steel as it was cheaper...but it will rust out...as I use bagged salt on truck for weight and to salt properties.

Thanks


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I paid 1500 for my alumaline bed last winter for valpo trailer


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Those Martin beds look real nice he was expensive for the options though. I just got a price on aluma bed which was close to the same and looks nice also. I wouldn't buy steel just because the maintenance it takes to keep it looking nice.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Local shop here can get aluminum beds last time I talked to them about it. I can double check on brand and price if you want. I know they can get CM truck beds but you won't like the price of that. I went with steel because Aluminum corrodes quickly around here and is more difficult to repair later down the road.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I guess quality, craftsmanship, reputation, dealer support and overall value really doesn't matter......just don't whine when one of your customers drops you for some other guy who is $5 cheaper and no other reason.


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

Just finished my stainless flatbed



http://imgur.com/yEjYTZy


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BMWSTUD25;1966867 said:


> I guess quality, craftsmanship, reputation, dealer support and overall value really doesn't matter......just don't whine when one of your customers drops you for some other guy who is $5 cheaper and no other reason.


I paid more for my steel bed than OP listed for an aluminum bed.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i paid $500 for my Scott lite bed with 4 foot racks and full dump kit. 
brand new, but sat for the past 35 years behind a shop never installed on the truck. 
all i had to do was replace the pressure treated pine deck with oak deck boards because the pine rotted out


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

kimber750;1966904 said:


> I paid more for my steel bed than OP listed for an aluminum bed.


Same here but the wall thickness and C -channel thickness used in my steel bed albeit heavy hopefully will not rot away like press brake bent sheet metal beds. Aluminum does rot. It just crumbles away.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Call Morocco and J and J in Somerset. Never priced them but both places do quality work.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

kimber750;1966904 said:


> I paid more for my steel bed than OP listed for an aluminum bed.


my comment was not directed at you in anyway. As far as price goes, I have paid quite a lot for my 2 Truckcraft aluminum beds, but they do seem to be holding up well. Time will tell.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Alumna beds are pretty inexpensive.

http://www.alumaklm.com/truck-beds.html


----------

